# Foreclosure Property in Boulder County Colorado



## Jane (Jan 5, 2008)

I am interested in a property which is now REO. I can't find out when or where it might come up for auction and would appreciate any help or advice. Obviously real estate agents are not interested as there is no commission to be earned and I have drawn a blank everywhere I've searched.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe the tax assessor's office or even the current resident will give you information on the leinholder.


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Twostep. I don't think there is a current resident but will certainly try the tax office.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

With a complete address you should be able to get your information. A house within a community with an HOA home owners association (gift or curse) - they can help you. 
Foreclosures have to go through a number of court and legal proceedings - check with the local court house. Who handles it there? May cost you a couple of dollars but it may be worth it. Let me know onnce you have to lein holder. Old bankers ...:>)


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Try the website of the office that registers deeds. All property transactions are public, and records are usually available on-line. There may also be an on-line listing of properties to be auctioned. You know the property is REO, so maybe you know the name of the bank that holds it. Ask there.


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

A house in foreclosure will usually be sold through the legal system rather than a real estate agent. In my area it is a sherrifs sale. Once the legal work is settled there is a public notice in the newspaper listing the sale date. This information would be available through the county tax office. In a more populated area, the sale may be handled differently since they would happen more often.
Find out if you have to pay any taxes. I may be wrong but I think there are certain cases where the previous taxes have to be settled before posession of the house is taken.
These homes are often not available for inspection- buyer beware- sold as is.
You can get a great deal this way. Just be aware of the potential risks and expenses.


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Floyd. To all of you who have replied to the thread - thanks to you I now have a number for the lawyers dealing with the sale (although they haven't replied to me yet!) so am making progress. Hopefully by the time we get to Boulder County in early July, something will have happened.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It's good to know you are making progress, and good luck.


----------

